# Worlds Largest Photography has been set



## gavenp (Apr 20, 2009)

PROJECT "ONE CLICK ONE PIC"

Heapfo.com has launched the worlds largest photography project and it is scheduled to happen on the 24th of October 2009 at 8.00am (Townsville QLD Australia time).

The project aims to get people from every country in the world (and also Antarctica) to take a photograph at the same time.  Not over a period of time but at exactly the same moment in time all over the world.

They are asking for everyone to join in and make this the largest collection of photos caught of the earth in one moment.
So far there are over 790 people from 16 countries who are registered.

Go to www.heapfo.com/oneclickonepic.htm to register.  Its free


----------

